# Modem Issues



## ninjo99 (Sep 1, 2011)

Having issues with my modem on my mesmerize. I was running cm7 rom 8/29 for the eh09 modem and flashed the stable cm7 (7.1) rom over that and flashed the ee19 modem to fix the sms/mms issue and enjoy the cm7 goodness. However, I immediately lost data and voice so flashed back to stock eh09 rom. Now whenever I try and flash any other rom I lose data and voice. Does anyone know a fix for this? I've tried flashing different modems but nothing seems to work.


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Did you use odin and check repartition when you flashed back to stock?


----------



## ninjo99 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes I did. I've even tried using odin to go back to DI14, EC10, and EE19 but every rom I use aside from EH09 my phone can't seem to recognize the modem. Also when I odin to EH09 all I get is voice and no data. For whatever reason I lose my PRL and MIN and doing a *228 I can't retrieve it.


----------



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

Is your phone an insurance replacement that came with eh09 if so I know of at least one other person with the same prob but on his stock eh09 works but nothing else will. No help sorry just fyi.


----------



## super3devo (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a replacment that came eh09 I lose all kinds of function on anything else I've tried it kills all activation info in my about phone section. Like min maid baseband all that stuff phone number and msid included. What kinda issue are u haveing


----------



## ninjo99 (Sep 1, 2011)

No, I've had this phone since 2.1 last November and this is the first time I've ever had an issue going back to 2.2 from 2.3. Since it's still under warranty (and on stock) I was able to get a new one shipped out to me and I should be getting it tomorrow. Hopefully, I won't have the same issues as you super3devo. Has anyone else had this problem so far and is this a weird side effect of CM7?


----------



## super3devo (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had no luck on any roms not dependant on eh09. Try miui or cm7 prenightly fixed for eh09. That or any eh09 touchwhiz tons work. I'm on miui 1.9 I just need a link to ussc apn settings.


----------

